# Diesel Generator 6500 watts



## Chinolove (May 27, 2018)

Hi my friends I need some help on my diesel generator I change the stator and rotor and there 4 wire L1 L2 R1 R2 that going to the electric panel breaker and selector 120 to 240 
My question is How I now of the stator wire is the hot wire and neutral wire for the first phase and second phase... that photo is the example


----------

